# Lakers @ Kings - Tue 3/4



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/800/34ng9.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't underestimate the Kings in Sacramento. I know they've been struggling lately, but they still have a team that's capable of playing very well and beating any team on any night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This game will probably be close, as they all usually are in Sacramento. I say we win in a close one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bibby isnt there to light us up for 30 so im thinking we win this one in convincing fashion.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Radman should be back for this one...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-This is the latest two teams in the same division have met for the first time in a season in NBA history.

-The Kings have 9 wins against the top 10 teams in the league.

-We haven't beaten a team in the Pacific Conference yet.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> -This is the latest two teams in the same division have met for the first time in a season in NBA history.
> 
> -The Kings have 9 wins against the top 10 teams in the league.
> 
> -We haven't beaten a team in the Pacific Conference yet.


Thanks for those facts.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

have a feeling artest is going to go semi-crazy on tuesday... 
take care of that hand kobe...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bad feeling about this one. We haven't been playing very well the last couple of games, so I hope this ends today. I hope the entire team comes out to play tonight. They only have 2 note-worthy bench players (Garcia and Salmons), so having Radman would be nice and then the second unit could crash theirs .

Ah well, I hope for the best. Go Lakers!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Im gonna say there's no way we lose this game to prove im not a jinx


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Teezy said:


> Im gonna say there's no way we lose this game to prove im not a jinx


You better hope you are right or we are gonna have problems:dead:




Down here is where I _should_ say I was kidding...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we don't win tonight, I'll drink myself to death.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

don't be crazy.

just cut your wrist until your bleed to death.

on a side note, what is up with brad miller's picture? he looks like the pringles guy with his hair style.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

afobisme said:


> on a side note, what is up with brad miller's picture? he looks like the pringles guy with his hair style.


:lol: It's funny cuz it's true!

I agree with DaRizzle and say that we take this. No Bibby hiding behind picks and drilling long range shots.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm seriously contemplating on watching this live. 4:00 AM ain't ****, I just got two exams back and I passed both of them so I think I'll treat myself to some Lakers basketball. It better be worth it, I hope Artest doesn't go mental and injure someone in the process.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we lose every game for the rest of the season, we'd have the same record as last year. and we still have over 20 games to play.

even if we don't finish on a tear, we'd still be set. i mean, let's say we go 13-9.. that's still 55 wins. damn!

finishing off 17-5 isn't that far fetched, and in that case we'd be 59-23... HOT!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if we lose every game for the rest of the season, we'd have the same record as last year. and we still have over 20 games to play.
> 
> even if we don't finish on a tear, we'd still be set. i mean, let's say we go 13-9.. that's still 55 wins. damn!
> 
> finishing off 17-5 isn't that far fetched, and in that case we'd be 59-23... HOT!


thats pretty sexy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i've kinda been keeping my eye on the pistons too, in case we meet them in the finals (that's a big IF)... doesn't look so good though. they have rough patch of teams to play in march, but april is smooth sailing. they also have a lot of home games like we do.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No layups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No layups.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If our defense is attentive we should get the win against the Kings gotta shut down the Kings jumpshooting and we gotta get in the paint they don't really have any shot blocking so Gasol should be able to use his quicks to beat Miller off the dribble.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling that Beno Udrih is going to have himself a big game against us. I wonder how many open threes we'll give up tonight, too.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

10.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> -This is the latest two teams in the same division have met for the first time in a season in NBA history.


Surpassing the Bulls/Cavs who set this long held "record"..... 2 days ago.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers by 10. 

Pau 20 11.

book it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think this game is going to be ugly at first but we will pull away in the last 14 minutes of the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It will never get old....
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3iV4aYvopM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3iV4aYvopM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Unique said:


> Lakers by 10.
> 
> Pau 20 11.
> 
> book it.


You make me believe.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I have a feeling that Beno Udrih is going to have himself a big game against us. I wonder how many open threes we'll give up tonight, too.


We cannot let Udrih become the next Bibby! Also, Kobe better not take Kevin Martin lightly.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> It will never get old....
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3iV4aYvopM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3iV4aYvopM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


No it will not. That is how babies are made.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> It will never get old....
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3iV4aYvopM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3iV4aYvopM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Not including winning the championships themselves, this might be my favorite moment ever as a Lakers fan.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

alright if pau gets outrebound by miller i dont know what else to say... :raised_ey

what happen to that smart and quick to your feet defense against D howard? i havent seen that from pau the last several games


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They just showed a big highlight reel package of that shot on KCAL, along with post-game quotes from Kobe, Shaq, Horry, Divac, Webber, etc.

I'll never forget that moment...****ing love it! **** you, Sacramento!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i really want to watch kevin martin

i'm curious whats all the hype surrounding this young stud


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The machine will be back tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

gametime. the kings play well at home. it should be a great game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're off to a slow start, and right as I say that, Odom gets a chance at 3-point play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, this is seriously a terrible start.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Walton sucks, it looks like Radman is back


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Fisher please stop.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Barely woke up. The crowd seems to be in it, early... not the best of starts.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Artest already with two fouls, so that's good. And Mikki Moore just picked up his 2nd as well.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

2 fouls on artest.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Artest is like a bull out there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the inside-outside game so far. Keep attacking the basket and get these guys in foul trouble.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Artest staying in? Time to get that 3rd then...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly won't be surprised if we lose this game...we better ****ing step it up.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe sleeping on Martin. Hm... what the hell?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Gasol keeping us in the game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

horrible defense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate you Beno. You could never play like that for my team, why the hell are you playing like that against the Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How many times are they going to get blocked today? They are making Miller look like prime Zo.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, that pair of titties has me feelin' better.  if you pardon my French.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Kings wont keep shooting 55% for the game trust me..theyll collapse..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

that trivia question has to be the easiest I have ever seen.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We are incompetent when guarding the penetrating player. That's clear.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

some really bad defense.

adding bynum or ariza isn't going to fix our bad defense... at least not enough.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think this Kevin Martin kid is over rated.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

what kind of ****ing quarter was that?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They are giving away way too many offensive rebounds, even to team like Kings and turning the ball over a lot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We look awful early on. The team has certainly hit a slump.

This is the fourth straight very unimpressive game from the team as a whole. Will someone show Odom how to catch the ball? He looks like Kwame out there.

Terrible officiating so far, too.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

farzadkavari said:


> I think this Kevin Martin kid is over rated.


I think he is underrated. I pray that he doesn't get hot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Terrible first quarter... way too many points allowed.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's see how many layups we can give up in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did I hear "Luukkke" ?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I will reiterate, I refuse to give up on Luke Walton. Now just stop shooting.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to do it!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was the worst defense I have ever seen.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*EDIT*


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sure, when the ball is stolen, why would you run on defense...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers should go Gasol, its seems like they have no answer for him.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Another layup. Time-out...PJ is pissed.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should concentrate on making simple effective passes, not those flashy turnover prone passes.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Luke walton jus made the worst play possible...he ran to the hoop then threw the ball up.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's hope Pau can stay involved the entire game. He disappeared for 2+ quarters against Dallas.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW luke really sucks, bring in Radman.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Walton should ****ing stop shooting, ****head.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

5/5 shooting and 10 points by a reserve in 15 minutes of the game is unacceptable.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone needs to poach the Salmon.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geezes...another GD layup.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

What going with Sasha and Fisher as of late...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Both can't throw a pea in the ocean.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously stop getting your shots blocked.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

How about a pump fake Lamar???


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow The kings look the the Pistons with the lakers defense.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

17 fast break points by Kings in 1 1/2 quarters...unacceptable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is this the same Lakers team that we've been watching for the lost month? This is a ****ing pathetic effort. 19 fast break points ALREADY for Sacramento? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:frenchy:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Even Farmar's shot has been off lately.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I am speechless.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why is Ronny in when he is providing absolutely nothing on the offensive end? Put Gasol in...

Jesus, we look terrible right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pitiful performance thus far.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

For some reason I'm not worried. Should I be?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Who the **** is John Salmon.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher made a layup? The sky must be falling.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

keep it close, make adjustments at the half and take over. artest is getting on my nerves after every play makes gestures wtf, your team sucks


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

farzadkavari said:


> Who the **** is John Salmon.


You should already know the Laker routine with scrubs.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We are getting beat by bunch of unknown scrubs again!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The King's are just too quick for us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The problem is lazy defense. Every time a pass is made around the perimeter, someone is struggling to get back to their man. Why the hell aren't we just sticking on the PG and SG?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

were playing like crap


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

9 turnovers already.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At least that was a nice ball fake.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow we finally got a break


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

You gotta admit that Salmons is playing good defense on Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i guess we are back to playing last seasons defense, whoopie


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Artest is one tough son of a **** to gaurd for Lamar that is...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher will get burned by Parker/Nash/Paul come playoff time. I mean Beno freakin Udrih is passing him with ease... Beno Udrih. You probably can't even pronounce his last name. 

Okay, I know that was a bad one.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They just showed Salmons stats over last 15 games, 7 point average on 38% shooting, tonight, already 15 points on 7-8 shooting.
And Odom is making Artest look like Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At least Fisher made a coast-to-coast layup. Odom continues to not be able to guard SFs. His weaknesses are really going to stand out when Bynum returns and the strong side isn't free to operate. Machine's batteries are still defunct.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> At least that was a nice ball fake.


That's the only good thing he has done.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> You gotta admit that Salmons is playing good defense on Kobe.


He is. I don't know why Bryant doesn't look to pass more to be frank. Some bad shots he took already...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Moore likes snakes...big deal...trade him to the Raptors!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> That's the only good thing he has done.


And that too... nice


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice play!!! Get it together guys!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, that is unacceptable defense. That is something a 3rd grade team would do.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

it's about time fish sticks


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf is going on with the kings lay up drill?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher hitting finally.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ the defense is pathetic today. WHY DON'T THEY STOP THE LAYUPS. Or at least try to...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank God fisher made that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

finally stopped the dribble drive


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

It's funny as hell listening to the King comentators saying how much they hate fisher LOL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

It looks like the scrub of the game that is going to burn the lakers tonight is John Salom everybody.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm glad we closed the gap and it's nice to have Fisher back. He's still playing poorly defensively, but that goes for everybody. And to at least give the Kings one compliment for the year, their announcers aren't too bad. It's nice not listening to a couple of idiot homers.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

We are lucky to be only down 5.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Down 5 at half? This is our game to lose now...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

only down 5 with a complete crap job on defense at the half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Salmons was actually doing pretty well when half of their team was out...

Not that I mean letting him score 15 at halftime is acceptable, just saying .

Well, we should look at the bright side. Playing like crap again and we're still in the game. I just hope it doesn't go to the last minutes of the 4th. I'm really not up for another heart attack finish.

Ice Cream time!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol udrich doesnt know how to drive to his right...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

farzadkavari said:


> It's funny as hell listening to the King comentators saying how much they hate fisher LOL


Play-by-play guy: It seems that Fisher never has a bad game against the Kings.
Color guy: And I'm sick of it. Absolutely sick of it.


:laugh:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm glad we closed the gap and it's nice to have Fisher back. He's still playing poorly defensively, but that goes for everybody. And to at least give the Kings one compliment for the year, their announcers aren't too bad. It's nice not listening to a couple of idiot homers.


Yeah, I agree with the announcers part. I was on the verge of muting the Portland ones, but wathcing game in silence doesn't really do it for me. These two are all right, though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine said:


> lol udrich doesnt know how to drive to his right...


Of course not. He's a stiff. A Slovenian stiff. They don't teach us anything out how to play out of the box here... I'd be surprised if he knows how to finish with his right hand.

By the way, the Suns absolutely trashing Portland in Rose Garden. 20 point game at the half...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright it's go time. I take a shot every basket Luke or Sasha make. FTs included.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, that's a tall *** woman! 



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Alright it's go time. I take a shot every basket Luke or Sasha make. FTs included.


What are you drinking, good sir? =)


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Yeah, I agree with the announcers part. I was on the verge of muting the Portland ones, but wathcing game in silence doesn't really do it for me. These two are all right, though.


OMG...those Portland announders were sooooo bad...such hommies!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Wow, that's a tall *** woman!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you drinking, good sir? =)


Jesus Juice


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Wow, that's a tall *** woman!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you drinking, good sir? =)


Knob Creek. All I've got...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that Kings announcer a midget...or is the chick a giant???


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This team has played poorly defensively off and on recently. They desperately need Bynum and Ariza back in the lineup; some athleticism, length, and toughness is definitely due.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> OMG...those Portland announders were sooooo bad...such hommies!


http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/395849-david-stern-broadcasts-blazers.html

Coincidence? I think not!

EDIT: Yeah, I don't know what a Knob Creek is. Sounds awful... but I hope you get to drink a lot of it because Luke and Sasha are coming out with a vengeance next half. I can feel it!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Only 2 points from our bench in the first half. WTF


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Like Stu Lantz always says, the first five minutes of this 3rd quarter are going to be very important in determining whether or not we walk out of Arco Arena with a victory tonight.

We are absolutely lucky to only be down by five points at the half.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Where is Radman, how come phil is not playing him?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

woot woot great defense lamar!! and Pau why even run to the other end if you aren't gonna do anything

fish too, whatever i want to see some energy by the lakers damnit, im sure they gonna blow em out soon

go lakers!!!! woot!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton's had some very nice looking passes tonight. Good start SO FAR in the 3rd...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good start for us in the 2nd half


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf luke?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, that's a bull**** call.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Is that Kings announcer a midget...or is the chick a giant???


She's in the WNBA and is 6'4'. I want to climb that mountain.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dude, get luke out the game!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

What the hell was that???????


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

are you serious!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There goes the good start to the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy **** What The **** Was That?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau, if you let Brad Miller beat your *** down the court, we have problems. Get your **** together. What the **** is going on out there.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WTF...we can't get over the hump...more layups for the Kings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've had it with Derek Fisher. He needs to go to the bench.

I don't think we have looked lazier all season long. Do they even care right now?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> She's in the WNBA and is 6'4'. I want to climb that mountain.


bigger the better


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> WTF...we can't get over the hump...more layups for the Kings.


Yeah, what the hell?! How many points in the paint do they have?

Let's not mix words here...the Kings suck. They are not a good team and we're making them look like the '04-'05 Phoenix Suns.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe needs to go to work, **** the queens!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow no calls today whatsoever


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****.. Watching Luke play is making me puke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I see no possible way for us to win this game right now. We look absolutely HORRIBLE both offensively and defensively. I think when it's all said and done, we might lose this game by double digits.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

**** the Queens.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

luke must be the ****tiest NBA player getting starter minutes. what's the purpose of getting ride of smush if you are going to keep luke in the starting line-up


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

K-Mart...couldn't they think of a more original nickname???


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone else thinks Kobe too didn't come to play D today?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

what is up with all these forced shots by fish and luke?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Terrible call


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Anyone else thinks Kobe too didn't come to play D today?


I second that thought!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LMAO LUKE lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok. Just got home.. See we are down by 8 to a bibby-less Kings. So either A) Major injury, or B) Pathetic level of play.

Which one is it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke couldn't find the ocean if he was in a boat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great...now Pau just got a technical foul...this is just not our night. Wow.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WTF was that Luke-Puke???


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Man I hate the guy Brad Miller.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Luke couldn't find the ocean if he was in a boat.


That's giving him too much credit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ok. Just got home.. See we are down by 8 to a bibby-less Kings. So either A) Major injury, or B) Pathetic level of play.
> 
> Which one is it?


What do YOU think? Ill give you a clue, Luke is 3/12 shooting.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

maybe some fire might ignite this laker team


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ok. Just got home.. See we are down by 8 to a bibby-less Kings. So either A) Major injury, or B) Pathetic level of play.
> 
> Which one is it?


B times 10000


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW Kings are so good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is one of the worst performances of the year by the Lakers. 

It will be an absolute miracle if we win this game. 

When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is one of the worst game we have played in years.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Horrid officiating for both sides. Quit ****ing whining about it Lakers. You get torched down the floor.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, I don't know why I woke up in the first place.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brad Miller is still one of the biggest punks in this league. I have always hated that loser.

The Kings are getting away with everything on their homecourt, while we get screwed. Not much has changed there. They're getting away with a lot of bumps and slaps and nothing is being called.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers need to get going, It's now or never.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. What the hell? I don't know about the first half of the game.. But Kobe/Pau needs to stop crying and get back in it defensively before this lead gets worse.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kings came to play, Lakers didn't. Plain and Simple.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> What do YOU think? Ill give you a clue, Luke is 3/12 shooting.


Luke and Fisher are ****ing jokes right now. Why are they starting?

I ****ing hate Walton. The guy is a disgrace.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wasn't Radman supposed to be back already? It's been 10 days already since he strained his calf. Unbelievable softness. Why can't we have 12 Kobes on the team to tough out injuries.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

it's kobe time. looks like the only chance we have is for kobe to win it for us


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lucky for the Lakers the Suns are up 16 right now. I mean were only talking about close race for the pacific.

:dead:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf? ur kidding me


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh my god, How the hell.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

That that Walton piece of **** put the game. At this point I would rather have Coby Karl. Im sick of this guy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is just sad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke just got owned by Brad Miller OFF THE DRIBBLE. He does not belong on the basketball court.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It needs to be Kobe Time


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

common kobe, heat up damn it!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ehh... that does it. Even the luck is not on the Lakers side tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3/13


Kill me now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Amazing save by Odom.. Luke blows the easy basket. 

Wow. Painful.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Kobe gets another Tech with the ****ty officiating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton is easily one of the worst players in the NBA right now. Take him out of the game, and do not let him back in.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the problem is our defense.. it's really bad.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Get this ****er out of the game... yes, Luke Walton, I'm talking about you.

Why doesn't Kobe work with Gasol, it's not like Pau is not shooting well...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Does Udrih ever shut the **** up? He argues like a little *****. Somebody tell that ***** to shut the **** up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's even more pathetic is that we've trailed the entire way. We've yet to have the lead.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

**** you queens! choke on your cowbells!
KOBEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... when all else fail, get the **** out the way and give kobe the ball.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

it's about time they call something on that clown Miller.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

it's about time that punk *** brad mill gets a technical.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe can score all he wants. We still got to step it up on defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As I said, the officiating has been downright horrid for both sides. These guys have no business being employed.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

if we get it down to 6 by the end of the 3rd, we have a full 12 to pull out a miracle victory.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Omg Fish!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish, finally.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the queens are hacking away, lol bunch of pansies.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

ehh, you just can't stop that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why the hell dont we just put Vlad in, he said he was ready to go.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Somebody please stop 'no layups'.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom cannot guard Ron Artest.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll be happy if the lakers are down by 5 at the end of 3rd.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> Why the hell dont we just put Vlad in, he said he was ready to go.


I'm guessing he still has a boo boo...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> I'm guessing he still has a boo boo...


He is active, and said he can play tonight. It was just up to PJ


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

On the sidenote. Walton has been blocked three times already. You'd figure he'd stop forcing those ridiculous shots and avoid getting blocked...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Radman is in, he can't possibly play any worse then Luke


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're picking a bad time to start missing free throws. That's already 3 missed free throws this quarter.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

uh oh. Salmons is back in the game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

And 1


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> uh oh. Salmons is back in the game.




who?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lamar is looking good


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lamar! yee! down 6.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't understand why these bums can't ever compete at such a level when playing for our national team... yes, Beno, you ****ing bum, I'm talking about you.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

stop forcing! didn't kobe learn anything from luke?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

make some free-throws damn it!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Finally, a lucky break. This game is still winnable. I just hope Bryant doesn't force it too much. I mean, I love the guy, but he's not been himself today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea how we're only down by 6 points. We're seriously very, very lucky to be in this position right now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasha lol standing over Martin on after the buzzer


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright, within 6. Let's take this game.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Odom is actually outplaying Artest so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> I think this game is going to be ugly at first but we will pull away in the last 14 minutes of the game.


Prove me right you *******s.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm amazed that we still have a chance to win this game, with a nice run in the fourth.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

THe only reason we are down by 6 is because Walton is out.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

farzadkavari said:


> Odom is actually outplaying Artest so far.


Sarcasm?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are darn lucky to be down only six.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I think it's about time that we get a victory when trailing after 3 for a change.

If the Cavs can have like a billion come from behind wins, damn it, so can we!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sseriously, why didn't vladi play in the first half.. he's vladi. luke is luke. wtf?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We have to stop the fancy passing and have Kobe and Gasol go to work.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The way this game has been going I see the queens getting the lead back up to 12 then we get down to 4 and then they push it back up 10+.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Somebody please stop 'no layups'.


God how this team needs Bynum to come back and get to 100 percent quickly.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

ok, good start to the 4th. let's go guys!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yes yes!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

no!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Walton is on fire...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, that's the way to do it! Great play!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the goon is back in


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We all know this isn't going to happen. Farmar needs to start.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

omg! vlad bringing the ball up lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, you don't have to take every shot. Nobody can guard Gasol right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is so disappointing to watch. Does anybody actually think we will win this game? We forgot how to play defense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe seriously needs to stop forcing it!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Kobe needs to be smart no go one on one with Artest.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I give up, this just isn't our night at all


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's having a terrible shooting night...he needs to get to the stripe.

How does he go from 27 free throw attempts against Dallas to 4 so far tonight against Sacramento? Every ****ing time we make some sort of comeback, Sacramento brings the lead right back up.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Every time we get close they push it back up. Its been like that the whole game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's forced a few shots against ron... should be threowing it into pau.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We can still take it, Bryant just needs to be smart. Like BH said, Gasol is our chance.. he's been great , but Kobe is just ignoring him for some reason.

I'm really puzzled by this, sometimes he looks like the next coming of #23 and then he just has a game like today with poor shot-selection and decision making. I blame Luke!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

machine!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

finally, shot time...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

58 points in the paint... someone should be fined


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh. UGH


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Now that was pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Part of me just wants to stop watching this game right now. 

Our defense in the paint is absolutely a joke. And just like that, we're down 8 again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Time... please


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That's Salmons.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We so don't need to be taking threes right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> 58 points in the paint... someone should be fined


:whatever:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This will likely be a loss that will make me very very worried.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Son of a ***** you pussies box out!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I am just getting more and more disgusted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No post presence whatsoever.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

we suck!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, this is getting too much for me. How can we play such bad defense. Doesn't this team cherish that part of the game? I don't get it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well that was F****** lucky


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Where the heck is our bench the last few games???


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

****en garbage, that shoes you the refs making the call so damn late


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Comes in and starts chucking. What the **** Kobe... one of his poorer performances in the last couple of months.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar is playing really really really bad defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Kings have been hacking all game. What a bunch of girl scouts!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get used to this defense from Odom when he is moved to SF. Should have struck while the iron was hot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is everyone else in agreement that this might be the worst performance of the season?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We can still win, Need to stop artest.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

afobisme said:


> lamar is playing really really really bad defense.


That's an understatement.

That makes for 62 (?) points in the paint? This is embarassing to say the least.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is going to sound like I am totally hating Pau Gasol. I love him, and think the trade was great. I think he is the perfect fit once Bynum comes back.

With that said, these last few games I've learned that his defense isn't just soft, it's pathetic at times. 

But he is such a defensive ***** out there. He lets any physical player throw him around like a little *****. If anything, when we play the Suns if Bynum's not healthy, Shaq will be instructed to just man handle Gasol every time he's within striking distance of the post, and I think it will kill us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Comes in and starts chucking. What the **** Kobe... one of his poorer performances in the last couple of months.


I don't understand how he can go from such a great performance two days ago to such a crappy performance tonight.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Is everyone else in agreement that this might be the worst performance of the season?


Second behind that Utah game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Is everyone else in agreement that this might be the worst performance of the season?


I think the Boston games still top that, but this one is up there with the best (worst) of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> We can still win, Need to stop artest.


So much easier said than done...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

how the heck are we only down 5? lol


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I don't understand how he can go from such a great performance two days ago to such a crappy performance tonight.


Great performance??? We haven't played great since the Seattle win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57: me neither.

Got to give it to the Kings though. They're masterfully exploting our defense today. Only 5 3-pointers attempted by them tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot Kobe. Ugh.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow, we got a break lol kobe is off!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to stop shooting ****ing threes


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

keep attacking Kobe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah. The fan just yelled "Did that remind yo of Colorado?" Hahaha.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why did he not pass that. I'm seriously disappointed by him tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow only down 3


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I will say...the Kings announcers are right...Kobe wines on EVERY shot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Down to 1... No idea how


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

down 1 yee!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

take the lead!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yes!!!! ha ha!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, finally!

Why is Walton in?!"#?"!#?!"#


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

tied!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

keep fighting the fight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet mother of all that is good and pure! The Lakers have the ****ing lead!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** yes


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

For you guys listening to the Kings broadcast like me, did you hear that stupid **** yell, "does that remind you of Colorado?"... Well this is what happens douche bag..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lead! up 1! I'm amazed we are up 1 lol


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW takeing the lead


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea I heard that guy, that's why Kobe just took the lead LOL


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They need to play smart now. Miller, Moore both with 4 fouls. I hope they go to Gasol...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stupid **** should have kept his mouth shut. You egg on our best player, and this is what you get. Now bury these ****ers and enjoy it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

now if we can keep from luke kobe or fish forcing up one. play some damn defense and run the offense to Pau. Inside out!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, we really need to give the ball to Gasol inside. They can't stop him down there.

Never say never, I guess. Kobe got more aggressive and decided to take the ball to the hoop, so the refs had no choice but to call those fouls. He is seriously getting hit on almost every jump shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> For you guys listening to the Kings broadcast like me, did you hear that stupid **** yell, "does that remind you of Colorado?"... Well this is what happens douche bag..


Yeah. Ironic conisidering he's the only reason Lakers are still in it right now. :rofl2:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay...it's crunch time...I hope we can keep the Kings layups to a minimum!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> For you guys listening to the Kings broadcast like me, did you hear that stupid **** yell, "does that remind you of Colorado?"... Well this is what happens douche bag..





CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hahah. The fan just yelled "Did that remind yo of Colorado?" Hahaha.


....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> For you guys listening to the Kings broadcast like me, did you hear that stupid **** yell, "does that remind you of Colorado?"... Well this is what happens douche bag..


Yeah, I'm listening to it as well. It pissed me off when they said Kobe whines on every call.

...they would too if Salmons and Artest were smacking their arms every time they took a shot...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> For you guys listening to the Kings broadcast like me, did you hear that stupid **** yell, "does that remind you of Colorado?"... Well this is what happens douche bag..


That is some clasless **** right there. I really think the majority of the people in the world are just plain stupid. I have no other way of explaining such comments.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kings cheerleaders are hot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

**** you luke you pile of ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> ....


What a ****ing move


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

As much as Kobe has shot us out of this game he has now gotten us back into it even though its from the free throw line. He finally figured his jumper is not falling.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

**** Yes!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea Baby, Lets steal this game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

MVP chants lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> That is some clasless **** right there. I really think the majority of the people in the world are just plain stupid. I have no other way of explaining such comments.


Damn right. Make these ****ers pay.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Times have sure changed when MVP chants for Kobe in Arco


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kevin needs a GPS to locate Kobe on that drive.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe, if we win this game, I forgive you.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

OMG we played defense


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Let's win by 10.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Kings cheerleaders are hot.


Phil is standing. You're all ****ed.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Now why can't they play such D for the entire game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

haha! now what artest!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Kobe, if we win this game, I forgive you.


Co-signed.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW did you see Kobe talk back to the fans after the 360. Gotta love it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH Eat **** Queens! Arco *****es!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...did we finally decide to play defense in the final four minutes???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom trying to blow it in crunch time...Kobe not letting it happen just yet.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH Eat **** Queens! Arco *****es!!!


LOL HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Where are your visuals now Artest?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Geeze...did we finally decide to play defense in the final four minutes???


Certainly beats playing defense in the first four minutes.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe! kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bryant apparently heard that ****er in the crowd.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Artest you are a ****ing punk.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Why won't they double Kobe?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** you Brad Miller


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

brad is a *****!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Why won't they double Kobe?


Because they think Artest can guard Kobe, what a joke LOL


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

im not surprised luke missed that


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee! salmons/martin who? disappeared in the 4th


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think he did hear that ****er


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great rebound by Fish!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe LMAO


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would give anything to mouth off at that stupid **** fan. What does this remind you of? Every ****ing time the Lakers come to town *****.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe getting into it with the fans. LOL.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea **** the Queen fans, they have always been bunch of *****es.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That one fan has to feel like **** right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe he was yelling at the fan with the Colorado comment. That fan must feel like **** right now. lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

BH you're really emotional. Have you been secretly sipping that liquor? Walton and Sasha haven't hit anything, man .

(I'm just kidding, I get fired up when my home team plays their hated rivals every time )


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This was a great win. Finding a way to win again, when nothing seems to be going your way majority of the game.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

POG goes to Gasol 31 and 10


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i said it and i'll say it again..

we're not contenders yet, not top 3 teams in the league.. our defense is too lacking at this point.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on, why the hell would you foul now?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This team CAN play defense. It just seems like they don't want to all the time...

This win feels ****ing great. I got 9/10 on two exams today, the Lakers embarassed the Kings in the 4th and I've just ate a huge bowl of ice cream. I just need to get me a prom queen to **** and I'll be in heaven.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miracle victory.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta love the MVP chant in Sacramento. :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i said it and i'll say it again..
> 
> we're not contenders yet, not top 3 teams in the league.. our defense is too lacking at this point.


We are definitely contenders... you could argue top 3 in the league... but we are definitely contenders...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No More Cowbells!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

**** you queens! choke on your cowbells!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MVP! MVP! MVP!

*****es. Anybody who thinks that anyone else deserves it this season is a ****ing moron. Yeah, I said it. Kobe is the MVP, and if it goes to anyone else, it's an absolute ****ing joke!

**** you Sacramento, you ****ing Queens! Take your cowbells, stick them up your asses, and go home!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****ers. Gotta love it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That Kobe spin move was even more sick after seeing it in slo-mo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> MVP! MVP! MVP!
> 
> *****es. Anybody who thinks that anyone else deserves it this season is a ****ing moron. Yeah, I said it. Kobe is the MVP, and if it goes to anyone else, it's an absolute ****ing joke!
> 
> **** you Sacramento, you ****ing Queens! Take your cowbells, stick them up your asses, and go home!


Damn right. On their best and our worst, we beat that ***.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

throw the stat sheet in the garbage

kobe for POTG


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

24-5 run. Damn!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win. Kobe willed this one for us! Our defense needs to tighten up though. It should not have taken us 3 1/2 quarters to figure them out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG? Gasol for his stats? Or Kobe for just taking over and winning the game?


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

thank god we won this game. san antonio and phoenix won tonight


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Time to go flame someone on the general board who said that LeBron has been by far the most clutch player in the NBA this year.

LeBron who?

Just kidding. I'm with Eternal on this one. I am really impressed that though things weren't going their way for the second game now, they somehow found a way. This is of great importance when building character for the important games, imo!

By the way, 43 wins, 1 more than the entire last season already!

Bryant made up for the poor play over the first three... Gasol and Odom both with great games (not defensively of course). Even Fish had his shot going tonight.

I won't comment on Walton. I hope Radman starts the next and when Ariza comes back Luke better be burried deep on the bench. He is an absolute joke of a player and I think that every good game he has is a fluke. Where those announcers see his high basketball IQ is beyond me.

peace


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> POTG? Gasol for his stats? Or Kobe for just taking over and winning the game?


Co-POG... both were equally important.

or Sacramentoians for Chanting MVP for kobe....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Phil is standing. You're all ****ed.


:rofl:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Co-POG... both were equally important.
> 
> or Sacramentoians for Chanting MVP for kobe....


Interesting - that'd be the first time I've done that all year...

I'll wait for everyone else's input. Right now, there is one vote for Gasol, one for Kobe, and one for both.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. How great was that ending? After an awful half, to see Kobe take over and win it that way. 

I was talking to my friend and he was saying it was like Rocky 4, where the Russians turned at the end and started chanting Rocky! Hahaha.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Co-POTG, I'm leaning more towards Kobe though


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd give it to Kobe, for taking over the game at the end, even though his stats weren't great.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

That was a close one...Phew!


On to LA...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you do both Pau and Kobe for POTG. They both really deserve it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im going Kobe. He pretty much willed us over the hump.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/261sgYPcjes"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/261sgYPcjes" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

KOBE KOBE KOBE KOBE!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow this was a championship team type win locked the Kings down the last 3 minutes. 

Kobe was spectacular in the 4th quarter on both ends he stopped Martin and scored at will. 

Gasol was outstanding on both ends as well.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm going Co-POTG too. Kobe for his 4th quarter heroics and Gasol for keeping us in with his baskets the other 3...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The best part of it all was that after 3 quarters, my friend (Laker hater to the extreme and big time Suns fan) texted me saying that MVP's don't shoot 7/21 and lose to the Kings.

I talked to him after the game - he pretty much had nothing to say. The only thing he said was that MVP's don't lose to Portland (even though we beat them once), and so I told him that MVP's also don't lose to the Timberwolves twice, and lose to the Heat and Sixers (at home).

:lol: 

I ****ing love it. I want everyone to keep hating on Kobe...just keep on ****ing hating!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense and energy looked so bad for so long in this game and something clicked.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/261sgYPcjes"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/261sgYPcjes" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> KOBE KOBE KOBE KOBE!



lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

goodnight guys, I'm out! nice to see our team pulling one out, which is what good teams do, stick around and close out in the 4th. peace yall.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it was a good win, but im not sure if im happy with it.. bad defense. we didn't play championship level defense. 

we can blame it on not having trevor and andrew, but realistically, our defense was super bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, I'll go with co-POTG.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought lamar was horrible on defense tonight.. he just stood there a few times while artest blew by him or someone drove in to lay the ball in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG thread updated.

I still can't believe we won the game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

champagne shower ! pulled out great stuff

the game slowed down in the 4th and when that happens the Kings are NO MATCH, Kobe with great leadership and Pau keeping the team in the game

please hire a defensive coach b/c that was awful, i was gonna get a heart attack

thanks for all Lakers fan for keeping up the faith b/c i pretty much gave up hope at the 100-93 lead by the Kings only to see 101-100 2 minutes later

Now im a believer of KOBE for MVP, he really deserves it, his team is sometimes just a lackluster as the Cavaliers, i honestly would rather have illgauskas over Pau simply for defensive but great job for Pau, finally a very good game for him in such a tough one too

champagne for all, go Lakers! keep on trucking


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> I think this game is going to be ugly at first but we will pull away in the last 14 minutes of the game.


Close enough...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Kings have some of the worst fans in the NBA as far as their manners. I've watched a few games on tv where there seems to be a certain fan taking every low blow they shout at the players. I heard the same fan screaming things that made me cringe when Boston was playing the Kings. And the same thing happened tonight. Didn't anyone else notice this ? It was really evident at the end of the game, when the fan was yelling out "remind you of colorado kobe" etc 

Toward the end of the game, I saw Kobe going hard at a fan, and I'm sure it was that creep. I'd luv it if an NBA player rolled who ever fan that is in the parking lot.

Anyways I digress.... The game was great though, tough physical basketball. The Lakers could not buy a call through out the game. Kobes jumper was off, a lot of it due to all the contact going on. However the 4th was Kobe time. It felt great, I was exilirated watching this game. Kobes open court buckets were awesome. And the few jumpers he made were icing on the cake. Kobe took the hits , and drove to the paint to help seal the deal. However those moves to shake the Warrior Artest was nice, real nice. Think of it. Kobe made Artest see his tracks, Kobes moves are amazing. The best I've ever seen in the game bar none.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> I think this game is going to be ugly at first but we will pull away in the last 14 minutes of the game.


Good call.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I watched the game and I thought that we looked awful for most of the game. We really stole this one. Props to Gasol for keeping us in the game and Bryant for closing. Also, props to the Kings announcers. They announced a decent game. I've definitely heard worse.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> The Kings have some of the worst fans in the NBA as far as their manners. I've watched a few games on tv where there seems to be a certain fan taking every low blow they shout at the players. I heard the same fan screaming things that made me cringe when Boston was playing the Kings. And the same thing happened tonight. Didn't anyone else notice this ? It was really evident at the end of the game, when the fan was yelling out "remind you of colorado kobe" etc
> 
> Toward the end of the game, I saw Kobe going hard at a fan, and I'm sure it was that creep. I'd luv it if an NBA player rolled who ever fan that is in the parking lot.


**** that ****. It was one ****ing guy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i thought lamar was horrible on defense tonight.. he just stood there a few times while artest blew by him or someone drove in to lay the ball in.


I agree Lamar's instincts guarding Artest were way off he was corwding him too much he should have just layed off andmade him shoot that phony jumper of his. 

BUT in the last 4-5 minutes the Lakers defense was spectacular, they shut the Kings down Kobe's defense on Martin was tremendous. He shut him off completely. 

The Kings couldn't get a good shot off at all.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> **** that ****. It was one ****ing guy.


and a whole bunch on laker jerseys in the crowd, WHOOOOOOO YAAAAAAAAA MVP MVP MVP!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> **** that ****. It was one ****ing guy.


So true. You can't generalize a fan base because of one guy. As Laker fans, we should understand this as we often get generalized as bandwagon fans.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you know pau put up some great statistical numbers but it was evident that he was the biggest reason why we gave up so many layups in the first half. Also note the fact that he didnt do a great job boxing out miller and allowed brad to push him around at will. However towards crunch time, he did what a 7 footer suppose to do which was to guard the paint so i'm thankful for that. due to the woeful defense in the first half, i dont think he deserves to be POTG. 

i'm noticing that odom is becoming a pretty good shot blocker. he's finally using his long arms to his advantage. hes still got a long way to go but i love the progress he's showing on the defensive end.

with sasha i notice he's rushing his shots. seems like being over-confident is killing his shooting rythme. he needs to relax a bit more and take his time. i guess the silver lining is that more is better than less.

also luke is finally playing like luke. he's strength is his passing skills and he's utilizing it very well. gotta love his touch passes, i think he's one of the best on the lakers when it comes to give and go. a woeful shooting night but thats sort of expected with a streaky shooter like walton.

bit disappointed with farmar's lack of confidence today. he's one of the better finishers on this squad yet he doesnt take it all the way to the whole, instead takes fallaway jump shot (makes a decent amount of em but still its a bad shot IMO) or passes out to the perimeter. Just take it in jordy, i bet you'll get to the line atless 4~6 times a game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

But for real that was one of the best games of the year. It is good to see that their is still a little juice left in this rivalry. Hopefully the Kings can get back up in the future so the talent isn't so one sided


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alright Im drunk, and I cant believe we won that game. Layup drills all night for Sac! I would like to thank Ron Ron for thinking he would be the savior at the end of the game and shoot some horrible shots. When the ball was still in the air I literally said" Thank you Ron" when he shot that 3 in crunch time while almost falling out of bounds on the baseline. He made ridiculous shots early which game him the confidence(?) to take stupid shots late.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> But for real that was one of the best games of the year. It is good to see that their is still a little juice left in this rivalry. Hopefully the Kings can get back up in the future so the talent isn't so one sided


as long as brad millers on the kings, the game will always be interesting. he's one of those mother****ers you hate as the opposition but love when hes on your team. man **** that ****head


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

all I can say after that 4th period performance was wow, he can not get any better another classic from kobe turning certain defeat into a blowout win


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anybody know who Kobe was interacting with when he kept pointing to the Laker logo on his jersey towards the end of the game? Was it a fellow Laker fan or King fan?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

also I might add that is pau's first ever win in arco at the 11th attempt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> Does anybody know who Kobe was interacting with when he kept pointing to the Laker logo on his jersey towards the end of the game? Was it a fellow Laker fan or King fan?


I'm pretty sure it was a Kings fan.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

L.A Guy said:


> Does anybody know who Kobe was interacting with when he kept pointing to the Laker logo on his jersey towards the end of the game? Was it a fellow Laker fan or King fan?


Kings announcers said it was Laker fans. Most of the Kings fans had left and the Laker fans had taken over the joint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In regards to the MVP chants:

“It’s better than hearing cowbells,” Bryant said. “That was a trip. It felt great, though. I don’t got to worry about nobody poisoning my burger now. I can eat in peace.”


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Peja Vu said:


> But for real that was one of the best games of the year. It is good to see that their is still a little juice left in this rivalry. Hopefully the Kings can get back up in the future so the talent isn't so one sided


it was a good game, no doubt, but laker fans have been spoiled with so many good games.. especially recently.

this game was probably our 3rd or 4th best game (as in, to watch.. as a fan of either team) in the last 10 that we have played. we played phoenix and dallas (both far better, because sorry to say, they're top tier teams in the NBA and the kings aren't).. plus that blazers game.

i remember last year against the kings though.. for some reason laker games in sacto are still amazingly good.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm glad Kings kept Artest, if he went to one of the top contending teams, he'd be more dangerous


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nah, actually, artest is like a suicide bomber.. wherever he goes, he's gonna make that team blow up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I think he would be fine, given the right coach.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eternal said:


> I think he would be fine, given the right coach.


Maybe you're right, but who would be the right coach? Phil Jackson worked well with Rodman, but he was just a weird guy that liked to get attention. Artest is borderline Antisocial. It seems like the other great coaches that are all about discipline scare away the modern day player (e.g. Sloan, Riley).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Machine said:


> you know pau put up some great statistical numbers but it was evident that he was the biggest reason why we gave up so many layups in the first half. Also note the fact that he didnt do a great job boxing out miller and allowed brad to push him around at will. However towards crunch time, he did what a 7 footer suppose to do which was to guard the paint so i'm thankful for that. due to the woeful defense in the first half, i dont think he deserves to be POTG.
> 
> i'm noticing that odom is becoming a pretty good shot blocker. he's finally using his long arms to his advantage. hes still got a long way to go but i love the progress he's showing on the defensive end.
> 
> ...


Gasol never blocks out and he has bad defensive principles, he takes bad angles at times, doesn't even attempt blocks at other times but he's very long and when he challenges shots he blocks or alters them.

I think with PJ's coaching and an off season workout plan that emphasizes getting stronger in the upper body he'll have a chance to be great defensively.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Gasol is not that bad defensively at all actually, he's a soft rebounder and strays away from contact whenever possible. Remember, he contests shots very well and is a career 1.8 bpg with two 2.1 bpg seasons. He's no Bynum defensively, but he's also not poor defensively. Rebounding is another story and yes, definite weakness without question. He is charmin soft there. He needs to gain about 10-15 lbs. And he wouldn't need to worry about the extra weight slowing him down if he adds that muscle in the right places.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

pau is pretty bad on defense, he's been getting pounded on by most bigs. by defense i don't mean interior defense, but more like man on man defense. 

his rebound is only par, it's not that great. lamar's a superior rebounder, easily.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Gasol never blocks out and he has bad defensive principles, he takes bad angles at times, doesn't even attempt blocks at other times but he's very long and when he challenges shots he blocks or alters them.
> 
> I think with PJ's coaching and an off season workout plan that emphasizes getting stronger in the upper body he'll have a chance to be great defensively.


i agree. he has great potential to become a good defender. The great thing about being long and tall is that you dont have to have perfect timing to block shots. all pau needs to do is be in the right spot and go for the basketball.


----------



## rotgo (Dec 7, 2006)

L.A Guy said:


> Does anybody know who Kobe was interacting with when he kept pointing to the Laker logo on his jersey towards the end of the game? Was it a fellow Laker fan or King fan?


I might be wrong but I think after receiving a very ugly fault a very stupid king fan said something like "Does it remind you of Colorado?" or similar. After that Kobe looked at him in a way I wouldn't like anybody to look at me and started his scoring show.

Very stupid and bad for the Kings.

That's what you get by pissing off the best player. They take it personal and kill your team.


----------

